# Results from Lakes Trail tourny today?



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know any info? Thanks  WB


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

seemed like it was tough for most just under 10 pounds to get a check on a 6 fish limit. 1st was 21 something. 2nd 14.69 3rd 14.55 4th 14.05 5th 13.19


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Bassboy883 said:


> seemed like it was tough for most just under 10 pounds to get a check on a 6 fish limit. 1st was 21 something. 2nd 14.69 3rd 14.55 4th 14.05 5th 13.19


Do you know WHO won? 21lbs. is quite a bag!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah 1st was Prvonozacs, 2nd was Salchak and corley, 3rd Hatfield and McQuate, 4th Lecon and Pierce (me and my partner), 5th Browning and Machonkey.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Turned out to be a rough start with rain etc but gradually turnrd into a nice day. 87 teams caught 248 bass. All treated and released alive! Three 5 lbers and several 4's also caught. Startin to heat up! Jameson hit the main points fairly accurately so I'll just give you the top 5 and 2 big basses.:B 

1st- Nick and George Prvonozac 21.33lb $1200.
2nd- Marty Salchak and Dale Corley 14.69 $1000.
3rd- Mark McQuate and Steve Hatfield 14.55 $800.
4th- Jameson Lecon and Mike Pierce 14.05 $600.
5th- Rick Machonachy,Steve Brownimg 13.19 $500.
:B Big Bass- Marty and Dale 5.77lb $800.
2nd Big- Houston Hooper,Steve Sigmund 5.43lb $500.

Event paid 11 places and 2 additional $50. gift cards from Land Big Fish which we used for 3rd and 4th big bass. I see a pattern in the top 3. 2 out of the 3 teams work in tackle stores, Land Big Fish (Marty) and Fin, Fur and Feather (Steve). Hmmmmm..... I wonder! 

Next tournament is an OPEN at West Branch on May 10th at 6:30am at Gilbert Rd ramp. Registration closes 6:15am. 
2nd Qualifier at same location 1 week later on May 18th. Start time 6am, registration deadline 5:45am.
There are approx 10 openings left for the season and you can still guarantee a spot in this years championship.
www.dobass.com/lakestrail.html


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy cow! That's a HUGE Ohio bag even with a 6 fish limit!

The Prvonozacs certainly know how to catch bass, that isn't the first time I've seen that name paired with a monster bag.

That must have been a lot of fun!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/LAKESTRAIL08/Q1PORTAGE/42008.html

webresults-stats-pics... start looking for Lakes webstuff on Wednesdays after each event. Hard stats will immediately be posted upon receipt-possibly as early as the evening of the event.


----------

